# Soccer Jerseys - Canadian Wholesaler Needed



## bigtimenobody (May 28, 2010)

Hello,

I am in need of finding a wholesaler that sells a variety of blank soccer jerseys that can be screen printed in the future. I would like them to be located in Canada. If you have any information that might help me narrow things down, that would be great.

Thanks for your time,

Greg


----------

